
Do you think stackoverflow is bullying users? - airswimmer
I had been using StackOverFlow and its other products, such as ServerFault for a long time. But recently my account at ServerFault had been abandoned. It&#x27;s because that one of the community admins answered my question about resecuring a LUKS encryption disk.  And the admin thought this was a lame question. He voted down my question. And suddenly my account was abandoned.<p>Why are those amateurs bullying on StackOverFlow Community.<p>Will StackOverFlow be the next Wrong-Knowledge-Wikipedia? Why?...
======
MrQuincle
I'm always hesitant to ask a question. Recently I got downvoted immediately on
a question about dynamic arrays in a union within a packed struct used in a
data protocol.

I wish I don't need to start a question with "I know what I'm doing, I've been
programming for 20 years". So no overflow for me anymore.

~~~
gitwars
You're right, I've also been downvoted lately with no apparent reason, it
seems they are getting more and more difficult

~~~
airswimmer
Anyone can downvote anything that he/she doesn't believe. But real answer is
usually coming from few people who know the truth. The vote doesn't mean the
truth but here it can hurt people who know the truth that most people don't
believe...

